# MAC/Makeup-inspired Tattoos?



## Rockette13 (Nov 22, 2009)

I really want to get a tattoo for my 18th birthday that reflects my love for all things makeup! I was looking for inspirational pictures to give me an idea of what I want, but all I can find are pictures of people who have gotten permanent makeup (tattooed eyebrows, eyeliner, lipliner, etc). FRUSTRATING!!! If anyone has any makeup-inspired tattoos they would like to share, it would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance, lovies!


----------



## rei181 (Nov 22, 2009)

Do a google search for lipstick tattoo. I found this pic (I don't have a tattoo of makeup, but I do have lots of kanji)

Mirror, mirror... on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Look for pics of Jeffree Star...he has a sleeve of tatts including makeup. I even think he has a MAC lipstick in there somewhere


----------



## II3rinII (Nov 24, 2009)

i have a "mac" tat.  its on my inner wrist of my right arm (the hand i hold my makeup brush in so my tat is always in my clients face like booyah).  the mac part is subtle tho.  its basically a poison girl tat but tweeked a little.  an old school poison girl has the girls head with cross bones underneath and usually a banner that says poison.  well mine has a more updated looking girl with glam makeup and instead of crossbones she has two red lipsticks crossed underneath her.  the tube the overlaps the other has xxx on it (to rep poison) while the bottom tube has a M and a C poking out (so it doesnt blatantly say MAC but its understood).  i tell people i changed the orignial because "makeup is my poison".


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 26, 2009)

I think a cool subtle one to get would just be one of the MAC logo.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Nov 28, 2009)

If you find any, tell me. Lol, I have been looking foreverrrr.


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe give BME: Body Modification Ezine - The Biggest and Best Tattoo, Piercing and Body Modification Site Since 1994 a visit - Careful though, there's some pretty hardcore body modification on there & I don't want to shock you


----------



## Rockette13 (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xNeurocancer* 

 
_maybe give BME: Body Modification Ezine - The Biggest and Best Tattoo, Piercing and Body Modification Site Since 1994 a visit - Careful though, there's some pretty hardcore body modification on there & I don't want to shock you_

 
I actually visit that site all the time, but I'm still having a hard time finding what I'm looking for. :-( Thanks though! <3


----------



## melzie2121 (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_i have a "mac" tat.  its on my inner wrist of my right arm (the hand i hold my makeup brush in so my tat is always in my clients face like booyah).  the mac part is subtle tho.  its basically a poison girl tat but tweeked a little.  an old school poison girl has the girls head with cross bones underneath and usually a banner that says poison.  well mine has a more updated looking girl with glam makeup and instead of crossbones she has two red lipsticks crossed underneath her.  the tube the overlaps the other has xxx on it (to rep poison) while the bottom tube has a M and a C poking out (so it doesnt blatantly say MAC but its understood).  i tell people i changed the orignial because "makeup is my poison"._

 
 That sounds awesome.


----------

